# What is the best printer and ink to use for t-shirt transfers



## Lou Dart (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have been using an Epson XP-315 ink jet printer with the correct Epson ink and Light T-shirt transfer paper from ppd. My problem is my business has got allot busier and I am now needing to print 100 images at a time. My images are constantly coming out with lines in them and I cant use them. Epson say its because I am not using their papers and the ppd say it is my printer. I am constantly head cleaning every 10 images or so, i have done loads of head alignments and nozzle checks nothing is working. The ink it to expensive as I am going through so much ink its ridiculous. Is it recommended I change my equipment ? If so do I need a different printer and ink and if this is the case what are the best printers and ink to use. I am on a budget and do not have much to spend. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------

